# Mobi files on Kindle...question



## Mike8414 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been researching ways to convert mobi files (which I can create using Calibre) to *.AZW files.  The idea was to avoid the $0.10 charge each time I sent a mobi file to @free.kindle.com and Amazon sent back a AZW file to my Kindle.  (Okay, it's only a dime, but it's the thought of doing it myself and cutting out the middle man that appeals to me.)  Anyway, it seems, from what I've read, that I can drop mobi files directly onto my Kindle from my computer.  Has anyone done this?  Second question, can anyone recommend a mobi-to-azw file converter?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Wondering why you want .AZW files?  Mobi works fine as far as I can see.  I use Calibre to convert non-DRM ePub files into Mobi and then send them to the Kindle device.  

"Anyway, it seems, from what I've read, that I can drop mobi files directly onto my Kindle from my computer."  Yes you can do this.  Just drag and drop Mobi files into the Documents file of your Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Absolutely, move those files via your cable my yourself. No need for .AZW conversion, .mobi works great.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I thought that .azw was just a proprietary form of .mobi.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

luvshihtzu is correct. In fact, MOBI and PRC files are pretty much identical to AZW files. Amazon bought Mobipocket to get the technology they used for the Kindle.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep Mobi works fine   I just hook my Kindle into my computer, start up calibre, highlight the books I want to send to my Kindle and press send to device. It sends them over and converts any that need it into mobi on the way and its a very simple to use


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Mobipocket format can have the following extensions: .mobi, .prc, and .azw.  .azw files can be Mobipocket non-DRM, Mobipocket DRM, and Topaz.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Topaz files use TPZ or AZW1 as file extensions - but I may be wrong.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

First, if you send to the @free.kindle.com email address, the conversion should be free, and you can even have it wirelessly delivered to your Kindle for free over Wi-Fi (otherwise, you will get the file by email and have to sideload it through the USB cable).

And, as others have mentioned, there's no reason to convert MOBI files to AZW. Just load the MOBI files directly onto the Kindle.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

OMG!!! I am trying to figure out calibre. I wonder if I could convert the crappy history book I got and make the text all nice and uniform!


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I think Topaz files use TPZ or AZW1 as file extensions - but I may be wrong.


You are mostly right; however, there have been a number of cases when Topaz files are hiding in azw files to the dismay of folks (such as me) who do not particularly like topaz. Topaz can also be azw2.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Just in case anybody needs to be told this (I was uneasy about how to transfer files directly from computer to Kindle until I tried it).  If you plug your kindle into a USB port, it will appear in your directory just like a thumb drive or any other external device.  Then you can drag the file there, or copy it in whatever way you prefer.

I copy the .mobi files into \Kindle\documents\  directory.


----------

